# Zucked



## Crisy (Jan 7, 2021)

So im in a 3 day facebook jail sentence for reckognizing that its a miracle that im not a racist homophobic trump supporting piece of white trash. My past ofenses were a post supporting black lives matter, and a post with titties...in a private group...
So what do yall do when your Zucked? I think im going to make some fuckin money and enjoy the break.
Oh also while i have the nerve to post..well..anything 😅 dose anyone know why i dont qualify for the 2nd stimulus? I lost my job, i thought id be more qualified. I mean all the listed criteria, i fit.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jan 7, 2021)

Crisy said:


> So what do yall do when your Zucked?



I can't be zucked. I quit using that platform about a year ago, I'm unzuckwithable. Life is exponentially better without it.


----------



## Crisy (Jan 7, 2021)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> I can't be zucked. I quit using that platform about a year ago, I'm unzuckwithable. Life is exponentially better without it.


I use it alot to sell artwork, keep in touch with family, find odd jobs...for me its a useful tool. I mean not to mention all the bomb ass memes.


----------



## MFB (Jan 7, 2021)

Crisy said:


> supporting black lives matter, and a post with titties...


As if titties need more support....

But seriously.


Crisy said:


> dose anyone know why i dont qualify for the 2nd stimulus? I lost my job, i thought id be more qualified. I mean all the listed criteria, i fit.


You got the first stimulus?
If you did and your routing number hasn't changed it should be in your account from what I understand. 
Mine was posted on the 2nd and in my account the 4th. I hadnt done taxes in more than a decade and signed up for the first stimulus in April. 
I would play around on the IRS website and see what I find out if I were you.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jan 8, 2021)

Yeah no Facebook, no Instagram for me. I've started referring to this site as, "hobo facebook." Lol. I'm also largely into digital privacy, unless I willingly offer up personal information. The data farming and privacy overreach those apps blatantly spell out in their terms of service are appalling. I don't like the idea of someone watching me through my phones camera. Look into it!


----------



## beersalt (Jan 8, 2021)

Ick. "Hobo facebook"? No thank you. This is STP. Not HFB. @Jambalaya


----------



## Jambalaya (Jan 8, 2021)

dumpsternavel said:


> Ick. "Hobo facebook"? No thank you. This is STP. Not HFB. @Jambalaya


Haha. My apologies, twas a low blow, but it did make me chuckle.


----------



## WanderLost (Jan 8, 2021)

I still haven't got mine either, but im assuming its cuz of this:


----------



## Crisy (Jan 8, 2021)

Jambalaya said:


> Yeah no Facebook, no Instagram for me. I've started referring to this site as, "hobo facebook." Lol. I'm also largely into digital privacy, unless I willingly offer up personal information. The data farming and privacy overreach those apps blatantly spell out in their terms of service are appalling. I don't like the idea of someone watching me through my phones camera. Look into it!


I mean if i have something private going on, i like to leave it in another room.


----------



## Odin (Jan 8, 2021)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> I can't be zucked. I quit using that platform about a year ago, I'm unzuckwithable. Life is exponentially better without it.



never joined in the first place... ever ever ever



Jambalaya said:


> Yeah no Facebook, no Instagram for me. I've started referring to this site as, "hobo facebook." Lol. I'm also largely into digital privacy, unless I willingly offer up personal information. The data farming and privacy overreach those apps blatantly spell out in their terms of service are appalling. I don't like the idea of someone watching me through my phones camera. Look into it!




+++++++!

Neutral Chaotic but never Robotic!


----------



## Sonny913 (Jan 14, 2021)

WanderLost said:


> I still haven't got mine either, but im assuming its cuz of this:


Yeah I got something about that from Turbotax also. Mine showed up in my account either Monday or Tuesday. I spent some of it Wednesday.


----------



## Crisy (Jan 17, 2021)

Sonny913 said:


> Yeah I got something about that from Turbotax also. Mine showed up in my account either Monday or Tuesday. I spent some of it Wednesday.


I finally got mine early last week.


----------

